

Programmer Legs (And a potential patch/cure for restless leg syndrome) - mathgladiator
http://blog.mathgladiator.com/2010/11/programmer-legs-and-potential-patchcure.html

======
tumult
An anecdote: I have restless legs, though it does not terribly bother me.
(Perhaps if I shared a bed with someone, it would.) I am a frequent runner – I
can bang out a marathon 5 nights in a row each night for exercise – and it
doesn't seem to have any impact on the 'restlessness' of my legs.

